# ginger essential oil....



## green soap (Sep 27, 2013)

....without the wet sock smell.  Fresh ginger smell.  How is that done?  not steam distillation, right?  pressing?  perhaps I can figure it out by reading the description.  

In any case, I would like to know a good supplier.  CG's is the wet sock scented one, fortunately I did not buy much.  TIA for any information.


----------



## soap_rat (Sep 28, 2013)

Try sending an email to sales at Liberty Naturals, they have several gingers including a couple called Fresh Ginger.  Unfortunately their info doesn't differentiate the scents.  I emailed them recently asking about their rose geraniums and received a thorough reply.

I bought their regular ginger, from China, and it smells much like CG's.  To me these gingers smell like wet roots, with earthy spiciness, but I'd love a fresh ginger scent!

Liberty is in WA state, by the way, probably handy for shipping to you.

http://www.libertynatural.com/index.html


----------



## green soap (Sep 28, 2013)

Thank you so much soap rat (love that name!)

I have never shopped at Liberty naturals so I will take a look.  

CG ginger smells like ginger but with all the top notes taken out.  Same issue with their clary sage by the way.


----------



## judymoody (Sep 28, 2013)

EO made with dried ginger smells like dirty socks or stinky feet.

Fresh or CO2 ginger smells like ginger root.

The price points are very different.  You get what you paid for.

Liberty Natural has very nice fresh ginger as does NDA.


----------



## Forsenuf (Sep 29, 2013)

I have used both gingers from NDA- the steam distilled is the stinky sock smell, while the CO2 ginger EO smells like the spice. I haven't tried their ginger grass yet, but I understand it's closer to lemongrass.


----------



## green soap (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you to all of you for pointing out NDA.  A very impressive selection of EOs indeed!  their prices seem reasonable too.  I have used so far only 3 EO suppliers, it looks like time to add a fourth....


----------



## green soap (Sep 30, 2013)

I meant Liberty Natural.  I have to still check NDA.


----------



## soap_rat (Oct 10, 2013)

I just ordered from Liberty and I forgot to add a sample of fresh ginger.  However, it's so expensive I don't WANT to use it in soap!


----------



## houseofwool (Mar 24, 2014)

I really like NDA's ginger EO, but it will be a while until I need to place an order with them. Is Liberty's similar?  As in it smells like the fresh root, not like stinky sock?


----------



## jade-15 (Nov 27, 2014)

I know this is an old post, but I wonder if anybody has tried ginger oleoresin?  I was looking on New Directions website & 100g of ginger oleoresin is $24; ginger EO is $39 for 100mL and the CO2 etracted is $54...

Houseofwool, when you say you like NDAs ginger - is that the standard or co2 extracted?


----------



## houseofwool (Nov 28, 2014)

Sorry it took so long to get back to you Jade. I have the CO2 and it smells like fresh ginger.


----------

